# Ibd



## lindalou (Apr 7, 2009)

Does anyone's older golden suffer from Inflammatory bowel disease?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, he was diagnosed by biopsy at age 8. he's 11 now.
The weird thing is mine has asymptomatic IBD. 
I'd be happy to answer any questions you might have or help in any way I can.
Oh, and welcome!


----------



## lindalou (Apr 7, 2009)

What is asymptomatic IBD?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it means he NEVER had any diarrhea and/or vomiting, no loose poop, no mucous in the stool, nothing at all.
It was picked up by an elevated liver enzyme (the ALT), which was mildly elevated. When only the ALT is up, it's often gastro-intestinal related. To make a long story short, we took him for a liver ultrasound, they found a splenic mass and he ended up with a splenectomy. While they were in there, they biopsied his stomach and intestines and found classic IBD with massive white cell infiltration. (BTW, the splenic mass was thankfully totally benign). 
We treat his only with dietary modification and blood monitoring, since he has no diarrhea nor vomiting.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Murphy has IBD-diagnosed via biopsy at 5 months old. She is now going on 5. I would be happy to answer any questions you might have. Murphy is not on any medication as so far, we have been able to control it with a strict diet.

Best of luck to you and please tell us more about your dog!

Pam


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Hotel4dogs and pb1221, can you describe your diets for this?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my dog was on IVD Venison and Potato prescription kibble for 2 years, with added ground (cooked) venison because he was also protein deficient, and venison jerky and sweet potatoes for treats. NOTHING else. Very strict about the nothing else part, it's crucial.
After 2 years, his ALT went up again so he has developed an intolerance to the venison protein now. I understand that's common for dogs with IBD, they develop new intolerances over time. So now he's on the same diet, except we use rabbit for everything instead of venison, including the IVD rabbit and potato diet, roasted, boned rabbit for protein supplementation, dehydrated rabbit for treats. Expensive, but he's worth every penny!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> my dog was on IVD Venison and Potato prescription kibble for 2 years, with added ground (cooked) venison because he was also protein deficient, and venison jerky and sweet potatoes for treats. NOTHING else. Very strict about the nothing else part, it's crucial.
> After 2 years, his ALT went up again so he has developed an intolerance to the venison protein now. I understand that's common for dogs with IBD, they develop new intolerances over time. So now he's on the same diet, except we use rabbit for everything instead of venison, including the IVD rabbit and potato diet, roasted, boned rabbit for protein supplementation, dehydrated rabbit for treats. Expensive, but he's worth every penny!


Thx. Are these diets lower in fat than the average adult food?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They're 10% fat, both of them. Not really sure if that's lower than average or not.




Doodle said:


> Thx. Are these diets lower in fat than the average adult food?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> They're 10% fat, both of them. Not really sure if that's lower than average or not.


That is on the low end of average (according to an article I read in the Whole Dog Journal, <10% is low fat, 10-15% is average, >20% is very high fat). Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

lindalou said:


> Does anyone's older golden suffer from Inflammatory bowel disease?


Lindalou, how old is your dog and how are you treating them?


----------



## lindalou (Apr 7, 2009)

*I don't know what to do!*

After Harley got xrays the vet is saying it's not IBD. They think he has cancer in his spleen and we have to go for an ultrasound. My heart is so heavy. Harley lost so much weigh and can't keep food down.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for you. I will pray that your Harley has something else, and that the ultrasound is reassuring.
Be sure to let us know how it goes.




lindalou said:


> After Harley got xrays the vet is saying it's not IBD. They think he has cancer in his spleen and we have to go for an ultrasound. My heart is so heavy. Harley lost so much weigh and can't keep food down.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't want to give you false hope, but I was sitting here thinking about your post and I do want to pass a few thoughts along to you.
Any time they feel/see a splenic mass in a golden, they will assume cancer. About 70% of all goldens die of cancer, and hemangiosarcoma tumoring in the spleen is unfortunately a big one.
But there are several of us on this forum who have had splenic masses in our dogs, including my dog (who ALSO has IBD, the splenic mass was *probably* a result of the IBD!), had them removed, and found them to be completely benign. Copper's mom is one, I'm one, and then there's a recent one if you search the threads. 
So please don't think it's totally hopeless. About 1/2 the splenic masses in goldens turn out to be benign. Of the ones that are cancerous, only about 1/2 are hemangiosarcoma, the others are much more treatable. 
Meanwhile, try to build him up a little bit with anything he can keep down. Can he eat small meals? If they recommend a splenectomy, he will need his strength. But again, several of us have dogs that have been thru it, and they've pull thru with flying colors.
So I will keep my hopes up for you and keep you in my prayers. Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Linda, I am praying for your Harley! Let us know .


----------



## lindalou (Apr 7, 2009)

I lost Harley on Monday. After the ultrasound we still didn't have the answers so we decided to do exploratory surgery in case it was a blockage we were missing. Turns out he had widespread cancer. I made the choice not to let him suffer anymore. He was a happy,sweet boy to the end. My life is horribly empty without him. My heart is breaking missing my sweet Harley


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry :heartbeat


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow! I am so, so sorry for your loss. It can happen so quickly. :no:


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is never the right time to say goodbye.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost your Harley to that dreaded cancer.


----------

